# Lang Owners



## culpepersmoke (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife and I are considering buying a new smoker for Christmas. I’ve been back and forth between a stick burner and pellet. My budget is right around $1000. I’m pretty much sold on the Lang 36” which should be plenty of space of us, if I’m real good maybe we can up the budget to include the deluxe model.

My questions are pretty simple but cover all the problems I have with maintaining temps on my current charbroiler. If burning hardwood like Hickory or White Oak how long can you go before having to add wood. Once added additional wood can you keep going without changing the vents etc and still maintain temps? Anything else I should know?

Thanks and hopefully sometime in January I’ll be showing a QView with a new smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Stick burners take some time to figure out.....  size of the splits etc... on my smoker I have to add wood about every 1/2 hour ....  size of the splits makes a difference when it come to temp fluctuation...  How dry the wood is also affects stuff....  stick burning is a science unto itself and creates the best Q... IMHO....   Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 20, 2012)

Culpepper , here's some reading for ya . May help in the decision. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101   

Personally , I hope it's a Stickburner , makes for more fun and better friendships...just sayin...

Have fun and...


----------



## icemanrrc (Nov 20, 2012)

No disrespect meant, but your Charbroiler is nowhere in the same league as the Lang. I started out in a smiliar fashion with a Char-griller and modified it all out to make it better, but it was no Lang. Being that the Lang is 1/4 inch thick steel, you will find it holds it temperature very easily. I have the 36 patio myself and I can't tell you how easy it really is to control the temps. I have a BBQ guru adapter for it, but I found that I don't need it. In fact, I only used it twice. To get temps in the 225 to 250 range, all I do is start out with about 5 medium sized splits and get it going with a propane torch. Within 30 minutes, it's time to put on meat. I close one pinwheel damper completely and leave the other one just opened a decent crack. To maintain that 225 250 range, all I have to do is to throw on a split every 40 minutes. It's really that easy. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Nov 20, 2012)

icemanrrc said:


> No disrespect meant, but your Charbroiler is nowhere in the same league as the Lang. I started out in a smiliar fashion with a Char-griller and modified it all out to make it better, but it was no Lang. Being that the Lang is 1/4 inch thick steel, you will find it holds it temperature very easily. I have the 36 patio myself and I can't tell you how easy it really is to control the temps. I have a BBQ guru adapter for it, but I found that I don't need it. In fact, I only used it twice. To get temps in the 225 to 250 range, all I do is start out with about 5 medium sized splits and get it going with a propane torch. Within 30 minutes, it's time to put on meat. I close one pinwheel damper completely and leave the other one just opened a decent crack. To maintain that 225 250 range, all I have to do is to throw on a split every 40 minutes. It's really that easy. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


None taken. The Chargriller has been good but maintaining temps is difficult. It has more air leaks then you can imagine making it difficult to leave for any length of time. What you described is exactly what I was hoping for in the Langs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 20, 2012)

As Iceman says the Langs are easy to maintain the temps in. I have the 84 and I throw a small split or two in every 30-40 minutes and it maintains great and keeps the TBS going


----------



## icemanrrc (Nov 21, 2012)

CulpeperSmoke said:


> None taken. The Chargriller has been good but maintaining temps is difficult. It has more air leaks then you can imagine making it difficult to leave for any length of time. What you described is exactly what I was hoping for in the Langs. Thanks for the info.


No problem. I know what you mean by the air leaks. On my Chargriller, I sealed the main chamber around the lid with oven gasket, sealed where the fire box and main chamber bolt together with high temp sealant, sealed the firebox lid with high temp sealant and added a latch to ensure it stayed tight, and replaced charcoal grate with raised shaker basket. All of these mods helped out, but at the end of the day, it was still an entry level smoker, even with the help of a BBQ Guru I still had a wide swing in temps.

I will say this; I had to save and save for quite some time to finally afford to get the Lang. But knowing what I know now and looking back, for what i paid for the Chargriller, cost of the modifications and cost of the BBQ Guru, it would have paid over half of what the Lang 36 cost. I wish I would have not purchased the Chargriller and just been patient and waited until I had the money to get the Lang and been done with it.

If/when you get a Lang, you will be dang glad you did and you will be amazed at how much better your Que will taste, simply by only changing the style and quality smoker.

Rusty Cooke

Villa Rica, GA


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 22, 2012)

Again, nothing but good reviews with Lang cookers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's why I have decided to purchase a Lang 84 with SS racks for my business. Thinking about also getting a 48 when I'm down there to make the drive from Pa to Ga worth the road trip. sssssshhh, wife doesn't know about the 48 yet. lol


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 30, 2012)

I"d really like to get that 36 for the house, that would be perfect.


----------



## lgreenberg (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been looking at the Lang 36 for a while. the only thing that stopped me was the shipping cost to CA.  Well, that and having to split wood.  Any thoughts on where else to look or do I commit to the 2k it will cost (total)?


----------



## frag (Dec 28, 2012)

You will like the 36"Lang. I got one for my birthday this year and have used the 108's that friends in Nahunta, GA (where Lang is manufactured) have. As Iceman noted heat is easy to control. Clean up is quick. I did get the base model. I have cooked as much as 36 pounds of Boston butt, I could double that. I did have the advantage of driving down and picking it up. I use this smoker almost every weekend.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave -

I couldn't agree more...

Steve


----------



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

Proud owner of a Lang 36" hybrid here.  No shame smoking on a Chargriller.  I used one for many years and loved it.  I sorta miss it. Another SMF member (whose name I can't remember) described it best as a fuel hog, but will work just fine nonetheless.  I used a Brinkman sidepit and torpedo as well.  The Lang will be a great addition to your family.  













IMG_1312.JPG



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012
__ 2


----------



## Dutch (Dec 29, 2012)

lgreenberg, I was surprised at the cost that Ben quoted me for the delivery of my 60 deluxe (around $800 IIRC). I thought about making a road trip to Georgia to pick my baby up and by the time I paid for a hitch to be installed on the van, the gas, food and lodging down and back, I would of ended up about $300 in the hole.

Ben doesn't set the delivery prices-he has to contract the delivery out to another company and they are the ones that tell Ben what the cost is going to be.  I was glad that I opted to have my smoker delivered as I ended up having foot surgery a week before it was delivered and was still on crutches when it showed up at my door.


----------



## garyt (Dec 29, 2012)

lgreenberg said:


> I've been looking at the Lang 36 for a while. the only thing that stopped me was the shipping cost to CA.  Well, that and having to split wood.  Any thoughts on where else to look or do I commit to the 2k it will cost (total)?


There are at least 2 guys I know of in California getting together in a couple months to have them shipped at the same time, I am sure they would be thrilled to add yours, it would save you all money. PM me if you want more info


----------



## garyt (Dec 29, 2012)

One is in Sacramento and the other is in San Jose. California They are looking at Feb/ March as a time

 


----------



## sneal10 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished a big three day cook.  It took both my Langs.  I have a 108 and an 84 Deluxe.  Once you get the steel hot, it's very easy to maintain.  I agree with other posts that every 40-45 minutes, I have to through on a couple of logs.  I have found that Oak creates an incredible ash bed.  From there it's two pieces of hickory for my smoker.  You will love the lang.  As another person stated, stick burning is an art.  Wood spacing, air flow, etc.  Very important to burn a "clean" fire.  Good luck!!


----------



## lgreenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you Gary.  I grew up in SJ and live about half way from SJ to Sac :)


----------



## magnus (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone here smoke a whole hog or suckling pig on their Lang?  If so, how did it turn out?  Did you find a specific wood or temp to work well?  Please post QV if ya got it. Thanks!


----------



## lgreenberg (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I broke down and bought one.  Of course I decided to go with the 36" Hybrid Deluxe.  When it gets here, there will be shouts of joy and time to learn the magic of stick burning :)


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats I am sure you will love it. One little secret that I will give you that has been working great for me is, to preheat the wood.

Most people already know this but I do it a touch different and always get TBS almost instantaneously. I achieve this by first putting the wood on top of the firebox like you see a lot of guys do. I keep it there for about 1 hour (works out as a rotation I have), then I put them in the box as far away from the fire as I can and then into the fire as the final step and when I put them in the fire they ignite almost instantaneously.

So in short I start with 4 splits on top of the box, 2 in the box next but not in the fire, and finally two on the fire. Mine burns 2 splits about every 30 min (small splits) so I just put two more on the box, take two from the top of the box put them inside of the box, and then the two that were in the box go on the fire and I sit back and enjoy the sweet sweet smell of TBS. 

Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## blowfishbbq (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the lang family!


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 3, 2013)

lgreenberg said:


> Well, I broke down and bought one.  Of course I decided to go with the 36" Hybrid Deluxe.  When it gets here, there will be shouts of joy and time to learn the magic of stick burning :)


Congrats! You're going to love it.

WC


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice you will love this cooker. I have a 60 Orig (just couldnt swing the cost on the deluxe) and I love it. I found it very easy to get the hang of and I agree with Dave that stick burners produce the best Q. Watch the vids on the lang site on building a fire and cleaning it they should help you a bunch for a start. you will definitely find this to be a joy to cook on and turn out some of the best Q you have ever had. Let us know when you get it. I would like to see some good pics of the hybrid model.. 

Doug


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 6, 2013)

05sprcrw said:


> Congrats I am sure you will love it. One little secret that I will give you that has been working great for me is, to preheat the wood.
> 
> Most people already know this but I do it a touch different and always get TBS almost instantaneously. I achieve this by first putting the wood on top of the firebox like you see a lot of guys do. I keep it there for about 1 hour (works out as a rotation I have), then I put them in the box as far away from the fire as I can and then into the fire as the final step and when I put them in the fire they ignite almost instantaneously.
> 
> ...


wow. I would have never thought of this.  thank you all for encouragement.  I hope its here in the next 4-5 days.  then its time for "home schooling" pics will be posted.  My family and friends love what I can do with the Chargriller, now its time for gourmet Q.  Well, for California that is.


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 6, 2013)

and welcome to Lang Ownership!!

Doug


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 8, 2013)

lgreenberg said:


> wow. I would have never thought of this.  thank you all for encouragement.  I hope its here in the next 4-5 days.  then its time for "home schooling" pics will be posted.  My family and friends love what I can do with the Chargriller, now its time for gourmet Q.  Well, for California that is.


No problem I love cooking on the stick burner nothing quite like it.  What are you planning for the first cook?  Also if it is not pre-seasoned wipe down the inside of the cook chamber with flaxseed oil to help speed up the seasoning process.


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 8, 2013)

probably ribs first...but with the weekends being so booked, it might wind up being chickens, because they smoke faster. :)


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 11, 2013)

Im in the process of getting a 36" patio hybrid. I am still in the review and learning state. I dont want to have to buy another grill/smoker again.
My question is what wood is everyone using for fuel? Im new to wood/stick burning.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2013)

Stro, I use white oak for the heat (not much flavor) and I"ll use fruit wood combo apple/cherry for pork and chicken and Hickory or pecan (or a mix of the two) for beef.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been burning a lot of mulberry here lately and it has been great with everything so far. I have about half a chord split and seasoned. I will probably keep trying to find it in my creek bottom, but will also use oak in a heart beat if I find it down as well. I mainly try to use what is blown down by the wind so that way I don't have to cut any trees down I don't have to. I have smoked with ash and elm mixed well and it was a very nice flavor I was kinda surprised. Not real over powering but just a nice straight forward smoke flavor.


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 12, 2013)

So do you build your fire with white oak and then maintain the temp with fruit wood? Or do you use your fruit wood until you think you have enough smoke then maintain with the white oak?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2013)

Stro, Yes I build the base with white oak and then maintain the fire with a combo of oak and fruit/hardwoods.  I usually toss in a couple of splits about every 45 minutes so the first feeding of the beast is two splits of fruit/hardwood and the the next feeding will be a split of oak and a split of fruit/hardwood and I'll alternate this throughout the smoke.

I also forgot to mention that I also use maple as a flavor wood.


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. What do you cook with maple?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2013)

Pork mostly I've also used it for poultry and salmon.


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 15, 2013)

well, my 36" hybrid deluxe arrived last night.  In the morning light I took a tour and wound up with a ton of questions, so your help is much appreciated.

seasoning - oil with flaxseed oil, build a fire, pan of water in the smoke chamber and warmner area.  any other great advice?

Firebox -  what is the best way to clean it after using?  I don't see a dump door.

Grill -  how do you add coals while grilling? take the shelves out?  and sweep the coals in the holes when done and cool?

Smoker box - what do you use to catch the grease?  let it run down and then down the spigot while warm?  big can under>

Grease trap off the warmer -do I just use a soda can on a wire?

thank you all for  your advice and help.

I had mastered the chargriller with side box (with charcoal and chunks) now on to the graduate level course. :)


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 15, 2013)

Seasoning: I would not use a pan of water. I used PAM and then after about 2 hours of being good an hot I added about 30 pounds of fat that was scraps from the local butcher. Just go in and ask them they will load you up with fat trimmings for free. I let that cook and sizzle for about 2 more hours and it worked really well. 

Firebox: Dust pan. That is what i use and works well. Then I add to compost pile and use a shop vac if I wont be using it in the next few days just to get all the ash out.

Grill: don't have one sorry...

Grease: I Use a beer bucket (Smallish tin/metal bucket) Works well and wont melt. Always leave that ball joint open. You gotta get the grease out of there. 

Doug


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 15, 2013)

lgreenberg said:


> well, my 36" hybrid deluxe arrived last night.  In the morning light I took a tour and wound up with a ton of questions, so your help is much appreciated.
> 
> seasoning - oil with flaxseed oil, build a fire, pan of water in the smoke chamber and warmner area.  any other great advice?
> 
> ...


I didnt use a water pan when seasoning...just follow directions on website.

I clean my firebox with a fireplace shovel.  Bought a whole set of shovel, poker, brush and tongs from goodwill for $5.

dont have the grill option

I have a stainless steel pan to put under the downspout, wont rust and easy to clean.


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 15, 2013)

thank you ifitsdeadsmokeit!   I like the advise. :)


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 15, 2013)

fantastic SmokinCLT.  More great advice.  thank you


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 15, 2013)

My pleasure that's what we are all here for. Whatever oil you use for seasoning make sure you get it on all of the internal surfaces as completely as is possible. Take the racks out and make sure to oil both sides etc... dont forget the door when its up and I actually did wipe down (not spray) the outside as well.  You are going to love this cooker. It is an amazing setup. And please let me know what you think of the char grill on your new rig. I was tempted but have a grill I can use already.

Doug


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks!  so i've heard PAM, Flax(Lin) seed oil and Vegatable oil... is there an advantage to any of these,,, I think of the seasoning as analogous to whate I did (and do) for my cast iron pans


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 15, 2013)

Flax works a bit better but harder to get in a spray can. Veg oil is not my fav cause it stinks too much and PAM I can get at costco in costco size cans so cheaper as well. Any way you go it will work. Just make sure you get it to temp and keep it there for at least 2 hours and I would say about 2 then add fat trimmings for 2 more to get an even better coating on it. Also let her cool all the way down before your first smoke. I waited until next day. 

Happy smoking!

Doug


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have heard a few who spray WD-40 on the exterior of the firebox to protect it as well.  Anybody doing this?


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 15, 2013)

bruno994 I have never heard of that. Seems dangerous as WD40 is extremely flammable but heck might work well. I just retouch the paint with HH paint from Sherwin Williams every so often.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2013)

lgreenberg said:


> thanks!  so i've heard PAM, Flax(Lin) seed oil and Vegatable oil... is there an advantage to any of these,,, I think of the seasoning as analogous to whate I did (and do) for my cast iron pans


Flax oil will polymerize into a screaming hard surface....  after several applications, that have been cured at about 400 deg F. your cast iron skillet will be slick as a new teflon pan....  non stick..... hot water clean up...  My dutch oven is getting close... it's pretty new....    

Dave


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 15, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Flax oil will polymerize into a screaming hard surface....  after several applications, that have been cured at about 400 deg F. your cast iron skillet will be slick as a new teflon pan....  non stick..... hot water clean up...  My dutch oven is getting close... it's pretty new....
> 
> Dave


i have both enameled and seasoned cast iron. I tend to season with canola oil.  The linseed oil i tend see is for decking/wood. I wonder if it is safe for the smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2013)

lgreenberg said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Flax oil will polymerize into a screaming hard surface....  after several applications, that have been cured at about 400 deg F. your cast iron skillet will be slick as a new teflon pan....  non stick..... hot water clean up...  My dutch oven is getting close... it's pretty new....
> ...


Flax oil is edible, low smoke point oil that is recommended for salads and stuff for it's health benefits.... It can be bought on Amazon and in health food stores....  DO NOT USE BOILED LINSEED OIL...

Dave


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 16, 2013)

thank you!!  I had that feeling.


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 25, 2013)

The smoker is seasoned and had its first smoke.  I did pretty good with a few chickens.  I think i might have got them in a bit early. I didn't like the taste of the skin.  But, there is always a first pancake and meat was great.    I found a local source (by talking to the owner of new que joint that makes great food) for wood and a delivery is due Wednesday.  Now for a trial by fire - I'm feeding 20 on Sunday.  thanks to all for your help.  Maybe some pics after the next smoke!


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 25, 2013)

That's great to hear. Congrats! But where are the Q-views?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I know you were probably very busy and excited.  What type of wood will you be using?

20 people will definetly challenge your skills. Just try to make it fun and don't stress out.

Put someone in charge of the camera and let's see what happens next!

Thanks for the post.

WC


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 26, 2013)

it wasn't pretty.  is there place to load pics on here, or do I need to link?  20 wasn't an issue on the old chargriller (of course using a maverick dual remote thermometer took me from good, to excellent at least on that toy).  the challenge will be the mix of meats and fish this time. oh, and passover - so do I do bacon or not?

I general I want to master oak and almond as that's the easiest to get here.  I've got some walnut coming for the fish :)


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 26, 2013)

I am no expert but I think once you place bacon on a grill it is no longer to be used as a kosher grill. You may want to get a small grill to do kosher meals on. The mix of meats will not be an issue as long as they can all use the same temp. Just follow your IT guidelines and or cooking timelines and you will be fine. Now you could do a kosher run this time and leave out the pork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but once you start using pork you should not offer food to someone expecting a kosher meal. 

Doug


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2013)

Greenberg....  Wait until you want to smoke some cheese.....   You may have to get 2 more smokers to keep kosher... Your bride will definitely understand...  Once you have tasted smoked cheese, it will be a family snacking staple...   Oh, and about walnut wood.... from what I have heard, use it sparingly... it can have a bitter, strong flavor if too much is used...   

Dave


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 28, 2013)

smokinclt said:


> I am no expert but I think once you place bacon on a grill it is no longer to be used as a kosher grill. You may want to get a small grill to do kosher meals on. The mix of meats will not be an issue as long as they can all use the same temp. Just follow your IT guidelines and or cooking timelines and you will be fine. Now you could do a kosher run this time and leave out the pork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jewish and understand Koshrut.  No one is kosher. its people who won't eat pork for various reasons, but are not stricktly kosher.  Even my kosher friends make allowances for the realities of a non kosher world.  to be stricktly kosher, one must not eat off of plates or flatware or drink from glasses that are not "glass".

I would never represent my house, my food or my utensils as kosher.

by the same token, when I got married and the hotel substituted the rice pilaf with pork fried rice, it was wrong.  Its a "sprit" thing to not serve pork.


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 28, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Greenberg....  Wait until you want to smoke some cheese.....   You may have to get 2 more smokers to keep kosher... Your bride will definitely understand...  Once you have tasted smoked cheese, it will be a family snacking staple...   Oh, and about walnut wood.... from what I have heard, use it sparingly... it can have a bitter, strong flavor if too much is used...
> 
> Dave


thank you.  It was recommended, but I figured I'd just put a piece on when I do the fish.

lee


----------



## lgreenberg (Mar 28, 2013)

bbq.jpg



__ lgreenberg
__ Mar 28, 2013
__ 1


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 29, 2013)

Great looking cooker you got there.


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 16, 2013)

IMG_2013041013368.jpg



__ stro3579
__ Apr 16, 2013





 finally picked up my 36" Hybrid last week. Cooked on it 3 times already.  Love it!!!


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 17, 2013)

Stro3579 said:


> IMG_2013041013368.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine as well.. I"ll need to load a few pics.  I have had issues - once a hot spot close to the fire box (well, duh) and once getting the fire right, but damn, do love my rig too


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 17, 2013)

The only issue i have ran across is bad wood. I bought a rick of white oak that was wet. Its been hard to get my fire going without using coals or hard wood lump coal. But once i get it going it will hold temps for decades.


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 17, 2013)

I know now to see the wood before its delivered.


----------



## smokinclt (Apr 17, 2013)

Stro if you have a propane grill just light the 2 outside burners on low and put your splits in that for about 1.5 - 2 hours. Its like kild drying. Also the Lang is crazy efficient the splits should be about 8 - 10 inches long and about 2x2 inches. VERY SMALL. you will find one of the hardest things to do is to build a small enough fire. Once you get the hang of it you will be amazed at how little wood is needed. 

Hope this helps. 

Doug


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 18, 2013)

smokinclt said:


> Stro if you have a propane grill just light the 2 outside burners on low and put your splits in that for about 1.5 - 2 hours. Its like kild drying. Also the Lang is crazy efficient the splits should be about 8 - 10 inches long and about 2x2 inches. VERY SMALL. you will find one of the hardest things to do is to build a small enough fire. Once you get the hang of it you will be amazed at how little wood is needed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Doug


I'm having a huge issue with this.  My wood is 12-16" and  4x4 or bigger.I split most,but I'm not a logger :)  next time I'm pulling out the cirucular saw and cutting them down by 1/3 or so too :)


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 18, 2013)

smokinclt said:


> Stro if you have a propane grill just light the 2 outside burners on low and put your splits in that for about 1.5 - 2 hours. Its like kild drying. Also the Lang is crazy efficient the splits should be about 8 - 10 inches long and about 2x2 inches. VERY SMALL. you will find one of the hardest things to do is to build a small enough fire. Once you get the hang of it you will be amazed at how little wood is needed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Doug


I'm having a huge issue with this.  My wood is 12-16" and  4x4 or bigger.I split most,but I'm not a logger :)  next time I'm pulling out the cirucular saw and cutting them down by 1/3 or so too :)


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a link to Harbor Freight for a manual slide log splitter. I bought one a few months back. I use it to cut over-beer sized splits into smaller ones. After I split them I cut them to length with my shop saw. It leaves me with a split and a chunk.

Here's the link:

http://www.harborfreight.com/manual-slide-log-splitter-93360.html

Here is some of the oak and citrus that I split with the maul.













2013-03-09 16.13.44.jpg



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 18, 2013






WC


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 20, 2013)

Smoked a brisket today on the hybrid. It turned out really good. I had to move it alot to get a good bark. I am still trying to figure out where the hottest point on the grate and up top. I will bbq every weekend until i get use to the lang.













20130420_200958.jpg



__ stro3579
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 20, 2013)

One more pict













20130420_201539.jpg



__ stro3579
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## michael ark (Apr 20, 2013)

Want some pictures of the deluxe.


----------



## stro3579 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a 36" hybrid.


----------



## smokinclt (Apr 22, 2013)

Stro hottest points are bottom closest to fb and top opposite but you can verify with a loaf of cheap bread by making toast. Just get to temp load it up with bread and look at it in about 10 minutes then every 10 after. Burnt = hotspots.


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 22, 2013)

i'll probably post a few pics soon.  LIfe has been busy :)


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 26, 2013)

i'm cooking tomorrow. getting HFT log splitter tonight (as opposed to my ax). I'll take lots of deluxe photos and post on Sunday


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 28, 2013)

I had a smoke yesterday.  The goal was  an 8lb brisket and 3 racks of baby back ribs. Turns out HFT did not have the log splitter, so it me and my ax and sometimes my small circular saw.  My wood is probably 60/40 oak and almond.

Like usual, I had a bit of trouble getting the fire going,but by 8:30 it was ready for the brisket.













IMG_1728.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_1729 (2).jpg



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013






Here's the brisket at about 4 hrs.













IMG_1731 (2).jpg



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_1732.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013






I use "smoking guns" rub as my basic rub for most things.  In this case, the ribs were augmented by a mustard layer.  One was French's with a heavy dash of Sriracha,one was gray poupon and one was Jack Daniels Spicy SW mustard.

here's the ribs at about 2 hrs













IMG_1736.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013






At about 2 pm or so, I broke out my maverick thermometer and the brisket said 210.  What?... The smoker stayed at 225-240 the entire time, falling below 225 when I put the ribs on at 2.

I had the brisket centered on the top rack, nearest the thermometer.  I immediately foiled it and left it on till 6pm.

I let the ribs go to almost 7, with a 7:30, ok, 8pm dinner service.

I thought once side of the brisket was over done.  The other side,pefect.  My wife likes it over done. Whatever.













IMG_1735.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013






The brisket rested an hour before cutting.

Below are the final results.













IMG_1738.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013


















IMG_1737.JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ Apr 28, 2013






everyone loved the food.  Not much difference in which mustard was used.  They were all very similar.  My guests loved the food.  I give myself a C+/B-    Room for improvement


----------



## stro3579 (May 6, 2013)

Sweet, looks good. What wood did you use?


----------



## lgreenberg (May 6, 2013)

my wood is approximately 60/40  oak/almond.  Its a lot easier to split oak and the FHT log splitter was mia.


----------



## lgreenberg (May 29, 2013)

ok here are some pictures:













stuffed burger.jpg



__ lgreenberg
__ May 29, 2013






This is a stuffed burger - 40% Sirloin 40% Brisket and 20% 80/20.  Stuffed with a bit of gruyere and wrapped in bacon.  That one was probably 12-14oz.

I had a bit of brisket left so I smoked that with a chuck roast.













IMG_1806[1].JPG



__ lgreenberg
__ May 29, 2013






The brisket was about 1.25 lbs and turned out perfect after 4hrs at about 225.  The Brisket was near perfect, the chuck delicious.

Finally here's the pork chop I brined for a week (the week got away, I usually do 3 days) 













pork chop.jpg



__ lgreenberg
__ May 29, 2013






no for the questions part of our show.  When I get a "whole" brisket, it is really the bottom portion think - 7-8lbs.  How long would you recommend cooking that?  I am starting to think that should be a 4hr smoke (225+/-) then a 2-3 wrap.  Thoughts?  Perhaps over a beef broth bath (with veggies) and then wrapped in bath? I'd love some advice.


----------



## chipotleq (Sep 7, 2013)

IgreenBerg, Hi. I am also thinking of getting a hybrid 36 patio. I currently smoke with a bullet smoker and grill with weber 22.5 grill. What is grilling on the chargriller side like? I have so many questions regarding the chargriller. Thanks and that burger looks delicious... did you smoke the patty on the lang?


----------



## chipotleq (Sep 24, 2013)

i guess this thread is dead now


----------



## lgreenberg (Sep 24, 2013)

sorry about that. Yes I smoke everything on the lang.  I love it.  I have a hard time getting the temp just right, probably because my axe skills are lacking and the wood is too large and burns hot.

the grill side is cool, it takes a lot of charcoal to really heat it up.  Sorry aobu the long delay, I missed your post.  I'm happy to take a pic of the grill side if you would like.  I prefer my weber for grilling, but I am using thge patio hybrid exclusively


----------



## chipotleq (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It lives again :). What temps are hard to get? I placed my order with Sarah and Ben a few weeks back for the hybrid 36 patio. I mostly see myself running temps for hot and fast 250-275 for ribs, brisket, and shoulder. i will be running Higher temps for steaks, chicken and everything else including veggies on the smoker side more like 325-350. I will also be building a bed of coals from oak and use hickory for adding a stick or two there after. I have read that the bed of coals needs to be broken down from lump coals to small embers before you throw in a peace or two of wood the diameter of a cola can. How big are your peaces?

The chargriller is what most interest me since I bought in to the hybrid concept, I am very curious to hear everyone else experience with it. Do you cook on both levels?

And what do you use, lump charcoal or the K brand briquette and how much for a cook. Does it maintain the burn longer since it is also 1/4" steel than the weber 22.5 kettle?

How easy is the ash clean up and what method of air regulation does it have, if any? So many questions, thanks!


----------



## lgreenberg (Sep 25, 2013)

let's see...so many questions.

my fire, which is all wood, generaly wants to stay at 200-220 or 300-350.  Its all me :)  I don't use coal or lump in the firebox. My wood is about 2x as wide as a coke can and 3x as long.  I've had trouble breaking it down much smaller. my best pieces are coke can width, but longere

it takes a lot more coals to cook on the grill side than the weber did.  a lot of air to heat, but then it stays hot.  My chimney is a smaller one, I should probably get a larger one. I have only used the top of the grill as "warm" area, as it doesn't really get hot enough to cook with just one chimney (1/4 of the bed).  Its pretty easy to clean, you do need a bucked and a hand broom. I use Kingsford.

no real method of air flow regulation on the girll.


----------



## chipotleq (Sep 26, 2013)

How do you cut your logs? When I want to cut some logs to a desired size, I just use a 7" heavy knife and baton the wood. A few hits on a 7"in diameter log splits easily. Then I use my sawzall to cut to desired length.

Is there any affect, positive or negative from firing the smoker and grill simultaneously? More interested in how the heat from the grill side will affect the temperatures in the smoker chamber.


----------



## lgreenberg (Oct 4, 2013)

i use an axe, poorly.  

the wood is a bit too big for my cheap sawsall or circular saw. I'm not handy, just the basics for home repairs.

No real temp issues from the grill to thesmoker.  I tend to use the side closest to the smoke chamber as a cool zone.

the bigger issue is the  fire box creating a hot zone for the right side of the smoker chamber.


----------



## blowfishbbq (Oct 16, 2013)

One of the best axes I have found is the fiskars brand splitters. As long as wood is dry this axe is smooth as butter.


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought the Fiskars splitting Axe (biggest they had) and it split red oak like butter, I could not believe how well it did. But when I tried it on Live oak, it just bounced off of it. Some wood you just have to have a splitter.

One option I've done in the past...electric chain saws are cheap these days, and easy to use. If you cut the logs into discs that are only 4" long, they are easier to bust in half. Sometimes they even split themselves when allowed to season long enough.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 26, 2013)

A suggestion for reducing shipping costs.  Has anyone tried uship dot com?  It is a site where you post what is to be shipped, origination and destination addresses and haulers bid on your shipment.   I had a cub cadet 54" snow plow to sell, posted it on Craigs

figuring I might get rid of it locally.  I was contacted by a guy in Massachusetts (I'm in Ohio)  and he arranged (paid for too) all the arrangements.   All I had to do was pack it up on a pallet (charged him $20)  and arrange for pick up.  This was a 54" x 36" package, weighing about 300#.  Door to door for $79.  This might be worth looking into if shipping costs are an issue.  

RG


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Harv Whitney and I really enjoyed all the posts and comments that all of you have made concerning Lang Smokers. I currently have a Meadowcreek offset stick burner and I have enjoyed a lot of what I have smoked but there are a lot of hot spots to be careful of. That said, I am looking at wanting to take a step up and get a new better quality smoker that is also a little larger than my 36. I have been trying to do mu due diligence here in looking at different smokers and I watched this years Kingsford Pittmasters competition on TV and paid a lot of attention to who was cooking with what. Out of the three finalists for the $50K year end competition prize I noticed that Leanne Oxley from Sugars BBQ is an avid Land smoker user. She won the Baby Back Ribs portion of the contest and the winner won a Lang.

Now, having said all of that I have had a several people tell me about how good the Cadillac Rotisserie wood smoker is and I looked at and read all of the 82 testimonials on their website and they were outstanding. Several Cadillac owners have restaurants and one is in Blairsville, GA called Jim's Smokin Que. Several owners remarked about two things of importance to me........easy to keep the temperature right on the nose and secondly they don't have to use near the amount of wood that they used on other smokers and saved money. The quality of the product build was also raved about. The bottom line is that I was quite impressed to say the least.

Now my question to the group is, does anyone have any experience with or know someone that has a Cadillac smoker and either likes or dislikes it and why. The Cadillac Rotisserie Smoker is heavy in weight like a Lang but is also more expensive. Price certainly comes into play here but I am willing to spend a bit more for a smoker that is easy to use, keeps the temps without adding a lot of wood to cook low and slow and Kick's Butt.

I would greatly appreciate anybody's comments, thoughts, suggestions very much.


----------



## buttburner (Oct 30, 2013)

Pig-A-Liscious said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Harv Whitney and I really enjoyed all the posts and comments that all of you have made concerning Lang Smokers. I currently have a Meadowcreek offset stick burner and I have enjoyed a lot of what I have smoked but there are a lot of hot spots to be careful of. That said, I am looking at wanting to take a step up and get a new better quality smoker that is also a little larger than my 36. I have been trying to do mu due diligence here in looking at different smokers and I watched this years Kingsford Pittmasters competition on TV and paid a lot of attention to who was cooking with what. Out of the three finalists for the $50K year end competition prize I noticed that Leanne Oxley from Sugars BBQ is an avid Land smoker user. She won the Baby Back Ribs portion of the contest and the winner won a Lang.
> 
> Now, having said all of that I have had a several people tell me about how good the Cadillac Rotisserie wood smoker is and I looked at and read all of the 82 testimonials on their website and they were outstanding. Several Cadillac owners have restaurants and one is in Blairsville, GA called Jim's Smokin Que. Several owners remarked about two things of importance to me........easy to keep the temperature right on the nose and secondly they don't have to use near the amount of wood that they used on other smokers and saved money. The quality of the product build was also raved about. The bottom line is that I was quite impressed to say the least.
> 
> ...


I dont know anything about them

But I think you would get more responses starting a new thread on this question since this thread is about Langs.


----------



## lgreenberg (Oct 30, 2013)

SOLD!... can't get a fiskars locally, but I ordered one today. Thanks!


----------



## glocksrock (Oct 30, 2013)

I got the big Fiskars axe on amazon a little while back and it works really well, plus with a lifetime warranty you can't go wrong.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks ButtBurner.

I had the opportunity this past weekend to help a Church BBQ team cook 86 butts on a Lang 108 and I was blown away with how easy it was to use.

We cooked the butts for 12 hours, low and slow at around 230 degrees. No problems keeping the temperature consistent throughout the cooking process.

We cooked with all oak wood and the butts were moist and the flavor was unbelievable. We served about 800 people +.

The net net of it is...... I have decided to purchase a Lang smoker and am looking at the 48" patio model.


----------



## mfalto (Nov 13, 2013)

Icemanrrc    Im ordering a lang patio 36.  Sounds like you don't think its worth it to buy a guru?????   Did you have Lang drill the hole in your firebox when you ordered your smoker?


----------



## chipotleq (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got my 36 hybrid patio today and finished seasoning the pit. My first impression when I saw was the size. It looked smaller than in the pics but then I got the feeling it will serve me well. Maybe later if I need more i will get a 60 on a trailer. It is awesome, cant wait to make a turkey test run this weekend. Any recipes anyone? have seen some recipes here with pics, but I dont like how the turkey is smoked that it develops a black crusty skin. I am looking for a golden brown crackling skin on my turkey.

Back on the seasoning experience, I noticed that it takes about 4 splits to get the thing smoking hot within an hour, I am talking about 350-400 degrees. Then I threw in an unseasoned peace of hickory and throttled back on the smoke stack and firebox to let the white smoke cure for as long as it did. Used canola oil. Once the firebox had nothing but a bed of hot coals, I scooped them up with a shovel and threw in the chargrill side to do same procedure. Also used an unseasoned peace of hickory on that side to cure with white smoke. It got really hot, the temp gauge was almost reading close to 500 degrees with little coals and one peace of hickory. It held the temp nicely and I see myself cooking many steaks and chicken on the chargriller.

I also figured out how to nicely maintain 200-225 temp on the smoker with out choking too much white smoke off the sticks; Once the pit was at 330 with a bed of coals from 5 splits of wood, i scooped almost all the coals and left only a few to start one peace of pecan. With that one peace of pecan and all throttles fully open i was able to maintain 225 nicely for about an hour with the peace of wood flaming nicely and nothing but clear heat from the stack. This will be my method of low n slow for the weekend ribs trials. hopefully i can maintain that temp on only one burning split. When I do hot n fast i do three or four splits. Will try to post some pics next week.


----------



## blowfishbbq (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the fiskars lifetime warranty. I would say this axe out performs any when wood is properly seasoned. I don't recommend trying to split green wood. Especially the harder varieties like cherry and oak. Also check out you tube there are some pretty sweet videos of guys splitting a whole cord in minutes.


----------



## lgreenberg (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome to the club ChipotleQ.  I love mine, but as city boy, I try not to shovel too many coals. :)

I haven't had a smoke since my new fiskar ax showed up, but I have it a whirl and damn, its good. The weighting really helps.

This weekend its pulled pork time. :


----------



## chipotleq (Nov 29, 2013)

My review of the lang hybrid 36 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153338/my-lang-hybrid-36-patio-thanksgiving-review


----------



## dba1954 (Dec 22, 2013)

I just got a lang 36" patio about 1 1/2 months ago ... I also have a Cookshack. While the CS is easier (set and forget) the final product does not compare with the Lang. I also picked up an electric BOSS 5 ton log splitter and split my wood small, less then or equal to a beer can diameter. If I'm doing low and slow (225-250) I chop them in half on a miter saw and use a charcoal basket ( a Lang option), if not leave them at 16-17". The Lang holds temperature real good, even at 10-15f. I did a brisket the other day using Myron Mixon's hot and fat method (ie 350f) and it was the best brisket I've every cooked. To anyone reading this ... buy a Lang, you will not be disapointed. ... btw the method to clean is to run a garden hose on it while still hot... works great. In the winter with sub freezing temps I can't do that so I've been putting everything in a tin foil pan ... works great and the taste doesn't seem to suffer...... and no cleanup


----------



## ribwizzard (Dec 22, 2013)

In the foil pan when doing pork butts, add a lil bit of maple syrup ,


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Dec 22, 2013)

Have you received a response and had a conversation with Ben Lang as yet?


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Dec 22, 2013)

dba 1954,

What Cookshack model do you own? By chance an FEC100? Could you be a bit more specific when you say that the final product coming from the Cookshack does not compare in taste than from your Lang 36 patio deluxe? What exactly are you saying the difference is?

Now, let me say that I smoke quite regularly on a Lang 60 Deluxe as well as a Lang 108 Deluxe and the butts/briskets are moist and the taste is outstanding.

I am not sure if you have watched the Kingsford BBQ Pittmasters Championship on the Discovery America channel on TV where Myron Mixon, Tuffy Stone, Aaron Franklin and others have been judges but on this years final episode all three contestant were required to smoke on a Lang 60 or 84, can't remember which but the end result was that the final winner for the $50K prize won with the Lang.

Now, an interesting note, however, was that a well know National "Q" Competition Champion who is on the circuit big time is a guy by the name of David Bouska from Buthcher's BBQ in Kansas. www.ButcherBBQ.com  .

David was one of the final three competitors and he swears by and has won all of his long list of "Q" Championships on a Cookshach  FEC 100.

I have never had the opportunity to smoke or use an FEC100 to make any comparisons but I can say that last year my wife and I attended a huge restaurant suppliers show at the Orlando, FL Convention Center and Cookshack had a booth there. They gave away samples of brisket for people to taste and it was extremely good.

I will be most interested in hearing what your experiences have been comparing the two smokers and the difference in taste of the same items smoked.


----------



## dba1954 (Dec 23, 2013)

I see where you are coming from, my CS is not a FEC100 (I only wish). I have a very small Sm025 Cook Shack. It only has a temperature range of 140-300. It is very easy to use, set it and forget almost. The CS has an annoying 'flaw' . When you put wood in the firebox it lets off some very harse smoke for quite a while that can impart a bad type of smoke flavor. It's okay if you put the wood in to start and wait till you get blue smoke, but adding wood mid stream I do not like. The Lang produces some white smoke when wood is added but it can be totally mitigated by preheating the wood and opening the pinwheels and fire box door for a few minutes. The other thing is I find the SM025 too small and the 300F very limiting. It's big enough to cook for family but way too small for a party. The FEC100 is way out of my price range ($4k) and I agree I've heard a lot of people win competitions with them, the Sm025 is not in that class at all. The CS does have it uses. It's great at low temperature smokes like for smoking sausage which I can't do with the Lang very well so I will be keeping both. As for the over-all quality of the product it produces, I smoked a 17# packer in the Lang the other day (would not have fit in the CS) by a hot and fast method @350F, it was by far the best brisket tasting & moist I have every done. smoke taste was great and at 350f  I am able to get it done in a lot less time.  It is a lot more work tending but I find that enjoyable.  The two units I have are in the same price range ...

SM025 (cost $850)

  - can produce harse smoke, taste. Need to be careful

  - limited to 300F max

  - only two racks, very small, 14" * 18" shelves

  - bottom rack very close to heat source so if using both have to shuffle to get consistency.

  - good at low temperature smoking (@140) although wish it could be lower for sausage smoking

  - great when weather is bad, less tending too

  - can be ready in 20 minutes to start cooking

  - a little messy to clean

  - 20-25 # of meat would be tops but at that loading the moisture level effects the back (sealed unit)

Lang 36" Patio (cost $1095 but shipping is expensive - weights 600#)

  - larger cooking area (30" * 18.5" bottom and 23.5" * 16" top)

  - temp range ~180-450

  - fairly even heat distribution except on area over the fire box

  - good at cold temps (1/4" rolled steel)

  - cleans with hose when smoker is hot which is easy but a problem when 10F outside

  - not great for low temperature smokes (ie 140)

  - to me, it imparts a much better tasting smoke flavor

  - a lot of work learning how to control heat, chopping firewood and tending

  - 60-72 # of meat but that would be a big cramped. They claim 2 16# briskets and 4 10# butts would fit but that would be packed.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Dec 23, 2013)

dba1954,

Thank you for the update and your comments.

Glad to hear that you are enjoying your Lang stick burner and having some great results. Sounds to me like you must live up in the north area or perhaps out in the mid west. The Lang is relatively easy to clean as you stated but certainly a challenge trying to use a hose with water at 10degrees. I haven't been in that cold weather for a while.

I would like to share a couple of things with you that I have learned smoking with the Lang's that you might find beneficial.

First is addressing a bit about your temp issues. Here is what I do and have had great success locking in the temperature consistently over my entire cooking time 10-12 hours with  temps varying a degree or two +- . When you start your fire.......using dry cured wood, take the temp up to about 350 degrees. Now a note: I smoke in the low and slow mode as I like the end results a little better but certainly nothing wrong with hot and fast. After getting your temp up, close one of your pin wheels on the right side of the firebox and leave the other pin wheel open about 1/2 inch.

On the other side of your firebox keep both pin wheels wide open or adjust one slightly to get your temp exactly where you want it.

When I get a great bed of hot embers in the firebox I keep one pinwheel wide open and the other about 1/2 way open on the left side of the firebox. I can lock in my temp at 225-230 for hours on end with no problem.

Now, I use pretty much use all oak to smoke with and love "Post Oak" from Texas. I will sometimes add a few splits of apple or cherry to change the flavor of the butts or briskets, chicken or ribs. Adds a nice change.

If you need the name of a good wood supplier who will provide you with outstanding wood in chunks, splits (6-7") or (12 - 16") let me know.

One thing that I have learned smoking with the two Lang's and I would suspect any stick burner is, the big difference in the flavor of your food when you smoke with good cured dry wood. It also makes a BIG difference in how easily you can maintain your fire and embers.

I have been looking very hard at the Lang 48 patio smoker to upgrade to from my Meadow Creek SQ36 but I have two good friends on the "Q" Competition Circuit that are pushing hard for me to get a Fast Eddie FEC100 especially since I love the low and slow smoking method.

Both I am sure have there benefits, pro's & con's and I need to sort that out. In some ways I liken it to many years ago purchasing a PC/Laptop to use. I kept looking at this one and that one and reading about all of them adding new features monthly and for a while found myself in a world wind of waiting and waiting. I finally had several good friends tell me that if I stay in that mode I will NEVER have a PC/Laptop. Unlike the computer hardware market where the technology is changing by the hour smokers do not but one has to get a grip and make a decision and go from there.

I think that if were to win the Powerball or the Florida State Lottery, I would just by both and then know that I have it all.


----------



## dba1954 (Dec 23, 2013)

The FEC100 is nice but boy is that expensive. If I was going to do competition then maybe .... btw I'm in western NY .. Buffalo area. It does gets cold and windy... tomorrow morning will be 8f. I almost bought the 48" patio, thought I'd never need the size but in hind site I wish I had just to have more room, although I now have 2 smokers and my wife keeps says I should be very happy :)  .. I found a great source of wood. The guy is retired and all he does is sell wood. I give him a call, tell him it's for my smoker and he hand picks the splits for be as best he can. I tell him nothing over 17" and small diameter and most of it is good. Good selection of types to pick from. He's got Oak, Maple, Hickory, Cherry ... Although I never smoked with Oak ..

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## ribwizzard (Dec 23, 2013)

There is a great satisfaction from building your own pit  designed to deliver your own signature flavor to your BBQ,  if you have the means and ability, I would highly recommend giving it a shot at least once. There are tons of resources and members available right here on this site that can help you build a way better smoker than you could ever purchase from any of these manufactures.


----------



## garyt (Dec 24, 2013)

dba1954 said:


> I just got a lang 36" patio about 1 1/2 months ago ... I also have a Cookshack. While the CS is easier (set and forget) the final product does not compare with the Lang. I also picked up an electric BOSS 5 ton log splitter and split my wood small, less then or equal to a beer can diameter. If I'm doing low and slow (225-250) I chop them in half on a miter saw and use a charcoal basket ( a Lang option), if not leave them at 16-17". The Lang holds temperature real good, even at 10-15f. I did a brisket the other day using Myron Mixon's hot and fat method (ie 350f) and it was the best brisket I've every cooked. To anyone reading this ... buy a Lang, you will not be disapointed. ... btw the method to clean is to run a garden hose on it while still hot... works great. In the winter with sub freezing temps I can't do that so I've been putting everything in a tin foil pan ... works great and the taste doesn't seem to suffer...... and no cleanup


Buy a cheap pump up type garden sprayer , fill with water and you are good


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

I just started cooking on a Lang 84 Deluxe. So far I cook good chicken at 350 degrees. Beef I tried brisket and tritip and both came off dry. Not sure why yet. I can cook a good tritip on a regular weber grill thats juicy so I don't understand why my meat is dry using the Lang. I injected the brisket and wrap it at 175 and finnish it in foil and it ended up dry when it reach 200 degrees. My tritip I did not inject and pulled it at 150 degrees and it was dry. I pulled it a little too rare. My goal is to cool tritip to med well and have it juicy. We don't like rare. I cook one to rare and it was dry. not sure why its so dry. The only new thing is now Im smoking with a Lang smoker


----------



## dba1954 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've cooked 2 packers so far on my Lang, one at 225-250F and the other via Myron Mixon Hot and Fast method at 350F. Both came out good with the H&F method winning out.  What temperature did you cook it at ? When I do the 225-250F (on my cook shack and once on the Lang) method I usually foil at 160 with a little apple juice and pull at ~190-195f internal (check for tenderness). The H&F is a totally weird process but really works, it's posted on line. You basically foil after 2.5 hours, cook a few more (till 205f) and then FTC for 3+ hours. Very moist.  Have not tried a flat however. Was yours a flat and did it have a fat cap?     The Lang 84 is a fantastic smoker .. good luck.

Can't help you on the tritip, never tried one.


----------



## chipotleq (Jan 15, 2014)

I live in tri tip country over here. We usually smoke it directly over embers of red oak, takes about 1-2 hours to cook depending on size. Comes out nicely browned crusted on the outsid and medium juicy on the inside. Here I cooked it on the lang chargriller and had the trip tip cook over a couple of red oak log flames for a few minutes while it burned to coals and embers. Of course the flames where not directly touching the meat. Just providing heat and smoke. I have also smoked it the smoker side of the 36 hybrid and comes out very juicy. I cook it hot and fast until it reaches 135 IT. At 160 it is on the well done side, still juicy but anything higher that 160 IT would dry out the tri tip.













IMG_2718.jpeg



__ chipotleq
__ Jan 15, 2014


















IMG_2717.jpeg



__ chipotleq
__ Jan 15, 2014


----------



## chipotleq (Jan 15, 2014)

SmokinNascarFan said:


> I just started cooking on a Lang 84 Deluxe. So far I cook good chicken at 350 degrees. Beef I tried brisket and tritip and both came off dry. Not sure why yet. I can cook a good tritip on a regular weber grill thats juicy so I don't understand why my meat is dry using the Lang. I injected the brisket and wrap it at 175 and finnish it in foil and it ended up dry when it reach 200 degrees. My tritip I did not inject and pulled it at 150 degrees and it was dry. I pulled it a little too rare. My goal is to cool tritip to med well and have it juicy. We don't like rare. I cook one to rare and it was dry. not sure why its so dry. The only new thing is now Im smoking with a Lang smoker


just noticed. It does not make any sense to have a tri tip roast be 150 internal temp and still be rare. At 150 it should be close to well done. Maybe your themometers are off. If you see a smoke ring that in pink, that does not mean it is rare. Also try to buy tri tip that more of an even size from tip to tip. Most tri tips are plump in the middle and thin on the tips. Try to avoid those and buy at least choice grade.


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got my new Temp gauges in today. I was trying to cook it to rare and finish it off over fire but my fire was not too hot. I don't want rare and I don't want it too cook, I want it between rare and medium that still juicy. If I just smoke it next time Im going to take it out 5 degrees before I want for the rest down period. 













photo.JPG



__ smokinnascarfan
__ Jan 15, 2014


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

I should of bought mine with a char grill now that I think about it. My plan now is to get a Santa maria style grill made and put it on the front of the trailer where the wood basket is now. I took a bbq class and he smoke it to rare and finish it off over flames. I think thats the way to do it. I will be trying again. My problem is no one likes rare in my house and thats where most people cook it too. I need to get it just beyond rare where it just starts to become medium.


----------



## chipotleq (Jan 15, 2014)

Cooking over wood flames is the only way imho to do authentic santa maria style. Having the barrel cooker chargriller form lang helps to make it even better. Smoking it and cooking after over open flames is similar to what i do for mine. In that pic with the flames raging in the back, I close the lid and because the burning wood is not directly over the tri tip, I am esentially smoking it. But only do tjhat for about 10-15 minutes. Then I open and let those flames calm down tu glowing red ember and finish off. The advantage of the lang is that it has two levels to move the grill grate.


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

We'll for me it's too late on getting the lang chargrill. I'm either going to build one or buy one. The one in the picture would fit on the front of my smoker if I removed the wood basket and maybe extended the trailer on the front. I wanted a smoker but I got to be able to make good tritip 















image.jpg



__ smokinnascarfan
__ Jan 15, 2014


----------



## chipotleq (Jan 15, 2014)

If you only cook one tri tip at a time, maybe you could get a small santa maria cooker from santa maria bbq outfitters. I've have seen them in costco summer time for $189, or you can drive down to the santa maria area and they sell those pretty much everywhere including albertsons, homedepot or just go to the factory. They are well built 3/16 welded steel. They sit nicely on top of a 17x17 firebox for a lang 36. I am sure it would fit in your trailer basket as well.













langtritip.jpg



__ chipotleq
__ Jan 15, 2014






(pic taken from the lang website http://lang.myfreeforum.org/TRI_TIP_about555.html)


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

I would like to cook 10 at a time. I would like something that has a lid option. I go to the strawberry fest every year in April but I need something sooner. I have ways of building my own but have to find a good system to raise it and lower the grate. Making one is a option. I could of made the lang smoker but thought I would just buy the first one. My next smoker I think I will be making it.


----------



## chipotleq (Jan 16, 2014)

if money is not an issue, check out the klose backyard grills, the one called "my favorite backyard grill of 2013". It sells for 3200 but it has the name klose on it with all the reputation and is made out of 1/4 steel. Santa Maria style adjustable grill grate with a wheen, vented firebox, and two smokestack hood.  its 48x24, plenty for 10 tri tips or more. This will me my next grill.













klose.jpg



__ chipotleq
__ Jan 16, 2014


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 16, 2014)

I will  heck into this one. Thank you! I seen one like it on bobby flay bbq addiction and it sells for almost $5,000. I'll google klose and see what I find.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Jan 25, 2014)

CulpeperSmoke,

Did you finally go with the Lang 36 patio? I don't think you will be disappointed if you selected this smoker.

I cooked 25 slabs of spare ribs and a bunch of chicken for a local high school football team awards banquet and everything came out awesome as usual. Holding the temp at 215-220 was no problem.

I cooked everything on a Lang 108.


----------



## yoda3647 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just got me a "36" Hybrid Deluxe Run-About BBQ Trailer Smoker Cooker w Deluxe Warmer Box Char-grill Mobile Trailer*"*













BBQpit.jpg



__ yoda3647
__ Mar 22, 2014






In this picture I am Seasoning it if you look you can see the smoke coming out of the stack. After I did that the next day (sorry no pictures) I broke it in by Smoke-in 2 Briskets(1-20lb 2nd-10lb) 4 Pork Shoulders (between 5lb- 9lb.) 2 Racks of Ribs and some sausage. I used a combination of Mesquite, Pecan and a little Oak.

I have not used the Char-grill yet just slow and low so far


----------



## dba1954 (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a lot of meat for a breaking in ! Must have been a bit tight for a 36" ... good luck with it. btw ... how did they all turn out ?


----------



## yoda3647 (Mar 23, 2014)

It turned out perfect, not that tight really everything fit in with a little spacing also had my Maverick in there also (the maverick was not reading right off by about 100 degrees contacted them about that). Everybody loved the food I was surprised it turned out so good myself because I only used a Rub no injection. I just put on the Rub wrapped them in Foil put in icebox over night then took them out of foil put directly on pit then right before internal temp was reached wrapped them back in foil and put them (pork shoulder) in warmer box wrapped brisket put back in pit for about another hour to get the correct internal temp. Going to try some Injections next time. Looking for how to smoke Turkey leg and make them taste like the Texas Renfair anybody know how???


----------



## va_connoisseur (Mar 24, 2014)

Yoda3647 said:


> It turned out perfect, not that tight really everything fit in with a little spacing also had my Maverick in there also (the maverick was not reading right off by about 100 degrees contacted them about that). Everybody loved the food I was surprised it turned out so good myself because I only used a Rub no injection. I just put on the Rub wrapped them in Foil put in icebox over night then took them out of foil put directly on pit then right before internal temp was reached wrapped them back in foil and put them (pork shoulder) in warmer box wrapped brisket put back in pit for about another hour to get the correct internal temp. Going to try some Injections next time. Looking for how to smoke Turkey leg and make them taste like the Texas Renfair anybody know how???


Question: If everyone loved the food without an injection, why inject? I'm curious.


----------



## yoda3647 (Mar 24, 2014)

It is like if you like your hamburger with mayo then why try it with mayo and mustard or with lettuce, or tomato, or pickles etc....I have heard that doing injections it would/could taste even better. I just like to try if I do not like at least I tried. Everybody has their own way of Smoke-in. In other words everybody has their own Recipes.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Mar 24, 2014)

I misread, thought you had tried injections. Got it.


----------



## willham728 (Mar 24, 2014)

cant wait to get my lang 48!


----------



## dba1954 (Mar 25, 2014)

good luck Willham .... which model did you get? The 48 is a pretty good size ....


----------



## willham728 (Mar 28, 2014)

willham728 said:


> cant wait to get my lang 48!


I ordered the 48 patio deluxe


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 14, 2014)

I have started having a problem the last few smokes.  My fire smolders, rather than lights.  I think its an airflow problem, but even with both the side vents fully open, the fire doesn't really blaze till i open the door.  I thought i might have too much ash and coal underneath, but there is plenty of space for air between the grate and ash/coal.

I know I have a build of ash in the back, as the grate is bigger than the door, so I never get 100% clean, but that little amount should make too much of a difference.  I'm almost afraid to try again.  help please!


----------



## chipotleq (Apr 14, 2014)

\
Sounds like you got a batch of unseasoned fire wood.


----------



## willham728 (Apr 14, 2014)

yes! finally got it


----------



## willham728 (Apr 14, 2014)

im loving it


----------



## lgreenberg (Apr 14, 2014)

i wonder. I'm about 1/3 thorugh the half cord I bought, I wonder if several pieces weren't good.  I'll move to a different part of the stack :)


----------



## chipotleq (Apr 14, 2014)

Bang two splits against each other, you should hear some sort of tone if your splits are well seasoned. If the moisture content is high, the sound is more flat.


----------



## blowfishbbq (Apr 15, 2014)

Definitely sounds like green wood. I've ran into this a few times. My plan this year is to keep at least 2 cords on hand to ensure that it is properly seasoned all year long.


----------



## stro3579 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stro3579 said:


> IMG_2013041013368.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selling my 36" hybrid patio model.  Great Condition.  In the northern alabama area. Asking $1200


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 9, 2014)

Just curious, why are you selling it? Hopefully to fund the purchase of a bigger lang :)


----------



## stro3579 (Jul 9, 2014)

Haven't been smoking in a while.  Lost the desire of cooking.  Can use the money for something else.


----------



## bradsulli0918 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yoda3647 said:


> Just got me a "36" Hybrid Deluxe Run-About BBQ Trailer Smoker Cooker w Deluxe Warmer Box Char-grill Mobile Trailer*"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoda3647,

I've been thinking about getting the Run-About Lang in either the 36" or 48" Smoker, but my only reservation is the height of the smoker itself vs the regular back yard cart. 

So, does the height of the smoker table bother you?  Do you have to hunch over it or anything?  Also, how tall are you? just for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## yoda3647 (Jul 21, 2015)

Actually I have upgraded to a Shirley. The Lang just did not hold up to what I wanted never did use the Charcoal part so it was a waste. Go to Shirleyfabrication.com it may take a while to get yours built but the quality is so much better. Check them out.













0408151301.jpg



__ yoda3647
__ Jul 20, 2015






I had to take my Lang to a welder to weld the pit to the fire box you could see the fire



But to answer your question yes it was to low and I was bending over alot


----------



## culpepersmoke (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife and I are considering buying a new smoker for Christmas. I’ve been back and forth between a stick burner and pellet. My budget is right around $1000. I’m pretty much sold on the Lang 36” which should be plenty of space of us, if I’m real good maybe we can up the budget to include the deluxe model.

My questions are pretty simple but cover all the problems I have with maintaining temps on my current charbroiler. If burning hardwood like Hickory or White Oak how long can you go before having to add wood. Once added additional wood can you keep going without changing the vents etc and still maintain temps? Anything else I should know?

Thanks and hopefully sometime in January I’ll be showing a QView with a new smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Stick burners take some time to figure out.....  size of the splits etc... on my smoker I have to add wood about every 1/2 hour ....  size of the splits makes a difference when it come to temp fluctuation...  How dry the wood is also affects stuff....  stick burning is a science unto itself and creates the best Q... IMHO....   Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 20, 2012)

Culpepper , here's some reading for ya . May help in the decision. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101   

Personally , I hope it's a Stickburner , makes for more fun and better friendships...just sayin...

Have fun and...


----------



## icemanrrc (Nov 20, 2012)

No disrespect meant, but your Charbroiler is nowhere in the same league as the Lang. I started out in a smiliar fashion with a Char-griller and modified it all out to make it better, but it was no Lang. Being that the Lang is 1/4 inch thick steel, you will find it holds it temperature very easily. I have the 36 patio myself and I can't tell you how easy it really is to control the temps. I have a BBQ guru adapter for it, but I found that I don't need it. In fact, I only used it twice. To get temps in the 225 to 250 range, all I do is start out with about 5 medium sized splits and get it going with a propane torch. Within 30 minutes, it's time to put on meat. I close one pinwheel damper completely and leave the other one just opened a decent crack. To maintain that 225 250 range, all I have to do is to throw on a split every 40 minutes. It's really that easy. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Nov 20, 2012)

icemanrrc said:


> No disrespect meant, but your Charbroiler is nowhere in the same league as the Lang. I started out in a smiliar fashion with a Char-griller and modified it all out to make it better, but it was no Lang. Being that the Lang is 1/4 inch thick steel, you will find it holds it temperature very easily. I have the 36 patio myself and I can't tell you how easy it really is to control the temps. I have a BBQ guru adapter for it, but I found that I don't need it. In fact, I only used it twice. To get temps in the 225 to 250 range, all I do is start out with about 5 medium sized splits and get it going with a propane torch. Within 30 minutes, it's time to put on meat. I close one pinwheel damper completely and leave the other one just opened a decent crack. To maintain that 225 250 range, all I have to do is to throw on a split every 40 minutes. It's really that easy. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


None taken. The Chargriller has been good but maintaining temps is difficult. It has more air leaks then you can imagine making it difficult to leave for any length of time. What you described is exactly what I was hoping for in the Langs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 20, 2012)

As Iceman says the Langs are easy to maintain the temps in. I have the 84 and I throw a small split or two in every 30-40 minutes and it maintains great and keeps the TBS going


----------



## icemanrrc (Nov 21, 2012)

CulpeperSmoke said:


> None taken. The Chargriller has been good but maintaining temps is difficult. It has more air leaks then you can imagine making it difficult to leave for any length of time. What you described is exactly what I was hoping for in the Langs. Thanks for the info.


No problem. I know what you mean by the air leaks. On my Chargriller, I sealed the main chamber around the lid with oven gasket, sealed where the fire box and main chamber bolt together with high temp sealant, sealed the firebox lid with high temp sealant and added a latch to ensure it stayed tight, and replaced charcoal grate with raised shaker basket. All of these mods helped out, but at the end of the day, it was still an entry level smoker, even with the help of a BBQ Guru I still had a wide swing in temps.

I will say this; I had to save and save for quite some time to finally afford to get the Lang. But knowing what I know now and looking back, for what i paid for the Chargriller, cost of the modifications and cost of the BBQ Guru, it would have paid over half of what the Lang 36 cost. I wish I would have not purchased the Chargriller and just been patient and waited until I had the money to get the Lang and been done with it.

If/when you get a Lang, you will be dang glad you did and you will be amazed at how much better your Que will taste, simply by only changing the style and quality smoker.

Rusty Cooke

Villa Rica, GA


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 22, 2012)

Again, nothing but good reviews with Lang cookers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's why I have decided to purchase a Lang 84 with SS racks for my business. Thinking about also getting a 48 when I'm down there to make the drive from Pa to Ga worth the road trip. sssssshhh, wife doesn't know about the 48 yet. lol


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 30, 2012)

I"d really like to get that 36 for the house, that would be perfect.


----------



## lgreenberg (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been looking at the Lang 36 for a while. the only thing that stopped me was the shipping cost to CA.  Well, that and having to split wood.  Any thoughts on where else to look or do I commit to the 2k it will cost (total)?


----------



## frag (Dec 28, 2012)

You will like the 36"Lang. I got one for my birthday this year and have used the 108's that friends in Nahunta, GA (where Lang is manufactured) have. As Iceman noted heat is easy to control. Clean up is quick. I did get the base model. I have cooked as much as 36 pounds of Boston butt, I could double that. I did have the advantage of driving down and picking it up. I use this smoker almost every weekend.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave -

I couldn't agree more...

Steve


----------



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

Proud owner of a Lang 36" hybrid here.  No shame smoking on a Chargriller.  I used one for many years and loved it.  I sorta miss it. Another SMF member (whose name I can't remember) described it best as a fuel hog, but will work just fine nonetheless.  I used a Brinkman sidepit and torpedo as well.  The Lang will be a great addition to your family.  













IMG_1312.JPG



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012
__ 2


----------



## Dutch (Dec 29, 2012)

lgreenberg, I was surprised at the cost that Ben quoted me for the delivery of my 60 deluxe (around $800 IIRC). I thought about making a road trip to Georgia to pick my baby up and by the time I paid for a hitch to be installed on the van, the gas, food and lodging down and back, I would of ended up about $300 in the hole.

Ben doesn't set the delivery prices-he has to contract the delivery out to another company and they are the ones that tell Ben what the cost is going to be.  I was glad that I opted to have my smoker delivered as I ended up having foot surgery a week before it was delivered and was still on crutches when it showed up at my door.


----------



## garyt (Dec 29, 2012)

lgreenberg said:


> I've been looking at the Lang 36 for a while. the only thing that stopped me was the shipping cost to CA.  Well, that and having to split wood.  Any thoughts on where else to look or do I commit to the 2k it will cost (total)?


There are at least 2 guys I know of in California getting together in a couple months to have them shipped at the same time, I am sure they would be thrilled to add yours, it would save you all money. PM me if you want more info


----------



## garyt (Dec 29, 2012)

One is in Sacramento and the other is in San Jose. California They are looking at Feb/ March as a time

 


----------



## sneal10 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished a big three day cook.  It took both my Langs.  I have a 108 and an 84 Deluxe.  Once you get the steel hot, it's very easy to maintain.  I agree with other posts that every 40-45 minutes, I have to through on a couple of logs.  I have found that Oak creates an incredible ash bed.  From there it's two pieces of hickory for my smoker.  You will love the lang.  As another person stated, stick burning is an art.  Wood spacing, air flow, etc.  Very important to burn a "clean" fire.  Good luck!!


----------



## lgreenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you Gary.  I grew up in SJ and live about half way from SJ to Sac :)


----------



## magnus (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone here smoke a whole hog or suckling pig on their Lang?  If so, how did it turn out?  Did you find a specific wood or temp to work well?  Please post QV if ya got it. Thanks!


----------



## lgreenberg (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I broke down and bought one.  Of course I decided to go with the 36" Hybrid Deluxe.  When it gets here, there will be shouts of joy and time to learn the magic of stick burning :)


----------

